# WTB: Tuna SBBN007 or SBBN017



## Cornelius (Feb 23, 2003)

Sold it (on here) many years ago...miss it badly..









Would like to aquire one again. Doesn't have to be mint, but priced accordingly.

Thanks.


----------

